Ask HN: What type of service/SaaS would you pay for if someone was to create it? - polygot
======
skiltz
Someone who could test different marketing channels and tell me which ones
worked and which ones didn't. Would be more of a productized service. Once you
found a good channel I would pay you a ongoing monthly fee to keep it
maintained and re-test other channels.

~~~
codegeek
Heard about this service [0]. Check them out as it could be something close to
your needs. No affiliation and experience with them but someone mentioned them
to me once

[0] [http://gridplay.com/](http://gridplay.com/)

------
olegkikin
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12670731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12670731)

